# [SOLVED] DVD will not play in Blu-Ray Player



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

I've searched through the forum and could not find a similar situation although I'm sure they are out there.

I'm using a Sony DVD RW DRU-840A burner, win XP, SP3. I'm also using DVD Shrink 3.2. I burnt a successful DVD the other day that plays in my Blu-Ray with fantastic quality. I'm using TDK +R media as well. 

Tonight I burnt two of the same DVD's and they will not play in the player. It's telling me "no play". When I put the disc in the PC, it plays with Media Player and DVD Shrink with no problems. I've encountered this situation with other discs that I've burnt but can't figure out how to correct the situation. 

Any suggestions? I've got 2 gigs of RAM and I've burned on the lowest the drive allows (4x).

Thank you for reading my post, if there are solutions out there that I may have missed, please post the link.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: DVD will not play in Blu-Ray Player*

Maybe your blu ray player is not a blu ray/dvd player.
It might be only a blu ray player. No dvds


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: DVD will not play in Blu-Ray Player*

Nope, the blu-ray plays all types of DVD's. I looked at the +/-R and RW's. I've go the basic +R discs. As I said, I successfully burnt a DVD concert the other day and it plays great. The only difference I saw between tonight and the other day is that the Sony was quiet while burning. The other day I heard the fan inside the PC or possibly it was the burner making a loud noise throughout the process. When the disc was complete, the noise stopped. Has anyone experienced that too?

Let me know what you think!

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: DVD will not play in Blu-Ray Player*

I just used Imgburn and the DVD was successfully generated. Into the player and still no dice, the disc will not read and I get a "No Play" message. My blu-ray is a Panasonic and according to the manual, plays all types of DVD's. I've burnt the same video four times. All play on the pc but not the player. It's becoming very frustrating!


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: DVD will not play in Blu-Ray Player*

Try burning with a different brand dvd, and a different + or - r


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: DVD will not play in Blu-Ray Player*

Well I spoke with Panasonic, the Blu Ray manufacturer and they informed me that it's pretty much "hit or miss" with playing non-commercial DVDs. After this lovely snow storm we're having, I'll purchase some -R discs and see if I have better luck.
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: DVD will not play in Blu-Ray Player*

Hope you have good luck with the other types of discs=]
Post back when you thaw out your car and buy/try the new discs.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DVD will not play in Blu-Ray Player*

Use a quality media such as Verbatim or Taio Yuden. And it's hit or miss with all DVD players.


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: DVD will not play in Blu-Ray Player*

Still no luck. I went to a few local retailers yesterday and couldn't find any Verbatium DVD-/+R so I bought a 25 pack of Sony DVD-R. I used ImgBurn on my work PC's DVD Burner and got a successful burn. Plays just fine on the PC and even the laptop. Went home and tried in the Blu-Ray and no dice, "no play" message. The "no play" message states that there is a viewing restriction on the disc. Tells me to set the ratings to no limit on the player. All ratings are set correctly, this player just won't play a non-commercial DVD (at least all but one that I've burnt). I'll try a Sony-to-Sony burn later this evening or in the AM and see if I have any luck!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DVD will not play in Blu-Ray Player*

It's likely the player is just very picky about the types of media that it supports. And most Sony media is also low grade. The only way to know for sure is to check the media id.

For more information, read here: http://www.digitalfaq.com/reviews/dvd-media.htm


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: DVD will not play in Blu-Ray Player*

Well, it's been a while, busy at work and put the burning on hold. However....I bought a program called Convert X. It converts and burns Video TS and other files like a champ! So far so good with my DVDR's. Once I go through the Sony's, it'll be the Verbatim DVD-R.
Thank you to all that replied to my posts.


----------

